# Hitzestau durch Grafikkarte



## Rex132 (26. Mai 2019)

Servus zusammen
ich hätte eine Frage zum Airflow in meinem Gehäuse. Ich benutze inzwischen nurnoch Luftkühlung. Das hat den Grund, weil einfach weniger dran ist an dem ganzen und deutlich wenigere Fehlerquellen hat.

Seit kurzer Zeit habe ich einen 144 Hz Monitor, der die Graka ganz schön zum schwitzen bringt. Um die Lautstärke zu drosseln, hab ich statt der Serienlüfter der GTX 1080 Be Quiets montiert. 
Ich hab nur seit dem Monitor und der damit verbundenen Hitzeaustrahlung der Graka folgendes Proplem: Mir heizt die GTX das ganze Gehäuse inkl. CPU Kühler dermaßen stark auf, dass ich am CPU gut 10 Grad mehr anliegen hab, trotz der vielen Gehäuselüfter rundherum, wie man auf dem Bild eh sieht.
Heute hab ich den Lüfter mitten im Gehäuse montiert zum testen (der, der direkt rechts von der Graka steht, um zu verhindern, dass die warme Luft zum CPU Kühler hochsteigt. Leider bringt das ganze nur minimal was.

Es muss doch möglich sein, die Hitze der Graka abführen zu können auch mit Luftkühlung, ohne dass diese das halbe Gehäuse zum Glühen bringt. Könnte eine Trennplatte zwischen CPU Kühler und Graka was bringen? Die dann durchgeht bis fast ganz nach links und verhindert, dass die Wärme zum CPU Kühler hochsteigt?
Oder wüsstet ihr einen anderen Weg die Wärme rauszubringen ?

Rahmendaten zum System:
- I7 8700k 4,7 Ghz Dauertakt allcore bei 1,23 Vcore manuell, geköpft , gekühlt mit DRP4, Temp max unter Dauerlast 70 Grad
- Asus Z370-F Board
- KFA GTX1080 mit 2x 92 mm Be Quiet undervoltet auf 0,95 V bei 2000Mhz (Temp unter Dauerlast max 83 Grad)
- Gehäusebelüftung: 2x 140 mm Be Quiet Lüfter vorn, 2x 140mm Be Quiet Lüfter oben, 1x Be Quiet Lüfter hinten, 1x 140 mm NoName Lüfter zwischen Front und Graka zum testen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ich schaffe es nicht, dass das Bild hier senkrecht dargestellt wird. Einfach Rechtsklick-> Grafik anzeigen, dann ist es richtig herum.
Grüße


----------



## Dragon AMD (26. Mai 2019)

Kannst du einen lüfter unten vor dem Netzteil platzieren?

Im besten fall sollen gleich viele lüfter rein wie raus montiert sein.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rex132 (26. Mai 2019)

leider nicht, hat das Case keine Löcher dafür.


----------



## Rex132 (26. Mai 2019)

Noch eine kleine Anmerkung. Hab grad mal den Test mit offenem Gehäuse beim Zocken gemacht. Am CPU hab ich 10 Grad weniger, an der Grafikkarte 12 Grad. Weis ned, ob man hier schon von einem Hitzestau reden kann bzw ob das normal ist, dass mit offenem Case die Temps so nach unten gehn.


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Mai 2019)

Schalte mal die oberen Lüfter aus.


----------



## lefskij (26. Mai 2019)

Rex132 schrieb:


> Könnte eine Trennplatte zwischen CPU Kühler und Graka was bringen? Die dann durchgeht bis fast ganz nach links und verhindert, dass die Wärme zum CPU Kühler hochsteigt?
> Oder wüsstet ihr einen anderen Weg die Wärme rauszubringen ?



Eine Trennplatte würde nicht viel bringen, denn sie befördert die Wärme ja nicht nach draussen... Deine GPU hat einen Top-Blow-Kühler, d.h. dass die Luft direkt auf die warmen Teile der Grafikkarte gepustet wird und sofort danach im Gehäuse verwirbelt. Eine GPU mit Vapor-Chamber würde die Luft nach hinten durch den/die GPU-Slots hinausbefördern.

Mit deiner GPU wirst du immer mehr warme Luft im Case haben als mit einer Karte á la Founders Edition. Besser kühlen geht wohl nur mit mehr kühler Luft hinein... Auf deinem Bild ist der untere Lüfter vorne nicht an oder es sieht so aus, als liefe er nicht... 

Baue mal wenn möglich beide Laufwerkskäfige aus und ermögliche bei einer geschlossenen Front mehr Lufteinlass - bei meinem Case konnte ich eine Kunststoffgitterverkleidung vor den Staubfiltern entfernen und das brachte schon etwas mehr...

Hat dein Case eine Option für einen Lüfter in der Seitenwand auf Höhe der GPU? Falls ja, lasse einen direkt auf die Karte pusten - hat bei einem alten SLI-System Wunder gewirkt...




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Schalte mal die oberen Lüfter aus.



Auch eine gute Idee - zumindest mal herunterregeln und schauen, ob der Luftstrom gleichmäßiger wird... = mehr Kühlleistung


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Mai 2019)

Die Sache ist ziemlich einfach:

1. Oberen mittleren Lüfter bitte ausbauen, der zieht nur kalte Luft aus dem Gehäuse bzw. warme Luft der Grafikkarte zum CPU-Kühler
2. Unterste Steckkarte (Soundkarte) zwischen Grafikkarte und CPU-Kühler einsetzen, keine Angst, der CPU-Kühlkörper bleibt kühl [1]
3. Sämtliche Slotblenden unterhalb der Grafikkarte entfernen und 92-100mm Lüfter ausblasend in Slotblenden setzen, [2]
4. Eine trennende Pappe im Gehäuse, die vom vorderen oberen Lüfter bis unterhalb des CPU-Kühlers läuft wirkt Wunder. Die warme Luft der Grafikkarte kann dann nicht mehr vor den CPU-Kühler. Zusammen mit dem ausblasendem Lüfter in den Slotblenden bekommt die Grafikkarte mehr kühle Luft, Dde Abwärme wird mit den beiden Lüftern hinten und einem oben hinten sicher entfernt. Durch die Abschirmung bleibt die CPU merkliuch kälter, bei mir über 5°C, da die GTX 980TI mit bis zu 400W Abwärme schwer zu beherrschen ist[3]

_______________________
Verweise

[1] Slotblendenkühler, in meinem Fall ein 120mm und 15mm tiefer, der von außen aufgeklebt ist



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[2] Slotblendenlüfter, der in die Slotblendenaussparung passt
92mm Noctua NF-A9x14 PWM ab €'*'14,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
120mm Akasa Slimfan, 120mm ab €' '7,85 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

[3] Bild einer mit Kohlefaserfolie überklebten Pappe, die von der vorderen Gehäusewand bis unter den Kühler läuft



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


....


----------



## Rex132 (27. Mai 2019)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten.
Das mit den oberen Lüftern werd ich heute gleich probieren, mal beide, mal nur einen abschalten.
Founders Edition ist halt wegen der Lärmentwicklung Mist. Das System mit der warmen Luft wäre aber tatsächlich besser.
Der untere rechte Lüfter läuft wirklich nicht, war zum testen des Lüfters davor, weil ich kein Y Kabel mehr übrig hatte  Normal läuft der schon.
Der mittlere Laufwerkskäfig steht aktuell nur drin um den Lüfter zu halten, der da direkt vor der Graka steht (wie gesagt nur ein Test). Den unteren für 2,5 und 3,5 Zoll kann ich leider nicht demontieren, der ist vernietet. Ich könnte zwar die Nieten ausbohren, da müsste aber dnan wirklich einen Unterschied machen, dass sich das lohnt.
Leider kein Loch in der Seitenwand, nur ne Plexiglasscheibe. Ich hab schon öfter überlegt wie ich da am besten was reinmach, aber ich hab Angst dass des dann schlimm aussieht und ich das Case dann weghaun kann  Vll hat jemand einen Tipp, wie man das mit Plexi ordentlich hin bekommt. Der PC steht aufm Tisch direkt rechts von mir, ansehnlich sollte es noch sein .
Die Soundkarte wenn ich raufsetz sitzt sie direkt am CPU Kühlkörper. Also wirklich direkt dran, da wird ein mm noch Platz sein wenn überhaupt.Um den CPU Kühler mach ich mir keine Sorgen, aber um die Soundkarte. Warm wird der CPU Tower ganz schön?
Das mit dem Lüfter von dir hinter den Slotblenden hatte ich schonmal gelesen. Denk ich mir, dass das was bringt. Nur schade, dass keine Cases für sowas ne Lösung bieten. Ich werds definitiv mal probieren. 
Wie hast du denn die Pappe festgemacht, dass die nicht durch Gehäuse fliegt?


Grüße und vielen Dank an alle


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Mai 2019)

Rex132 schrieb:


> Wie hast du denn die Pappe festgemacht, dass die nicht durch Gehäuse fliegt?


Ich habe jetzt kein Foto mehr, da sie inzwischen wie rausgeflogen ist, ich habe die Temperaturfragen anders gelöst.
Vorne steckt sie zwischen den beiden vorderen Lüftern. Eine Visitenkarte passte gut zwischen die Lüfter. Auf der
anderen Seite hilft die Befestigungsfeder des Kühlerlüfters. In Deinem Gehäuse ist das aber schwer umsetzbar,
so Du nicht das mittlere Festplattengehäuse ausbauen kannst. Ansonsten helfen für vorne gute Lüfter mit hohem
Massendurchsatz. BeQuiet Lüfter fördern einfach zu wenig. Die werden nur dadurch leise, dass weniger Luft als
in anderen Lüftern bewegt wird. Das hier ist nach meiner Erfahrung aktuell der beste Kompromiss

Fractal Design Venturi HF-14, 140mm schwarz ab €' '18 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rex132 (27. Mai 2019)

So, jetzt hab ich mal ein paar Tests gemacht. 
oben nur ein Lüfter -> CPU+2 , GPU -5 Grad
oben kein Lüfter -> CPU-3 , GPU +3 (GPU dann bereits bei 86 Grad!)
oben kein Lüfter + Lüfter hinten an Slotblende (einen 120iger provisorisch mit Tesa Power Strips rangepappt, den ich grad da hatte) -> CPU -9 Grad, GPU -9 Grad!
Karton als Abtrennung muss ich noch testen sobald ich ne Idee hab wie ich den festmachen soll.

Ja das mit dem Lüfter hinten ist ziemlich wirksam. Die Umsetzung is nur echt schwierig. Die PCI Lüfter wie 
ST FANCASE: Slotblech Gehaeuseluefter bei reichelt elektronik

taugen warscheinlich nichts oder?

Hat jemand ne andere Idee da nen ordentlichen Lüfter hinten reinzubringen ohne aussen was drankleben zu müssen und damit Soundkarte zb nichtmehr nutzen zu können.

Grüße


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Mai 2019)

Rex132 schrieb:


> oben kein Lüfter + Lüfter hinten an Slotblende (einen 120iger provisorisch mit Tesa Power Strips rangepappt, den ich grad da hatte) -> CPU -9 Grad, GPU -9 Grad!


Das sind auch meine Erfahrungen. Man muss immer für jedes Gehäuse, eigene Lüfter und eigene Hardware selber testen. Aber gerade die Slotblendenlüfter haben mich ziemlich überzeugt. Ich nutze auch kleine Stücken Powerstripes. Schwarzer Lüfter auf schwarzen Grund, so what....



Rex132 schrieb:


> taugen warscheinlich nichts oder?


Neee, zu laut diese kleinen Orgeln.



Rex132 schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne andere Idee da nen ordentlichen  Lüfter hinten reinzubringen ohne aussen was drankleben zu müssen und  damit Soundkarte zb nichtmehr nutzen zu können.


Passt denn die Soundkarte nicht in den obersten Slot? Vermutlich ist der CPU Kühler zu groß?


----------



## Rex132 (27. Mai 2019)

So isses ja, wenn, dann muss man Angst haben einen Kurzem auf der Soundkarte zu bekommen, wenn man diese ein wenig bewegt, da die Lamellen des CPU Kühlers keinen mm mehr entfernt sind.

Evtl entfern ich die Soundkarte auch, bei den modernen Soundchips ist der Unterschied eh nichtmehr so groß auf die seperaten Soundchip kommt es mir so vor.

Ich überleg die ganze Zeit, ob man nicht aus nem guten Lüfter so einen PCI Lüfter baun könnte. dfas muss ich noch etwas durchdenken, so ein Gehäuse zu baun dürfte ja keine Schwierigkeit darstellen. Obwohl so ein PCI Lüfter warscheinlich nicht an den Wirkungsgrad eines aussen aufgesetzen Lüfters hinkommt, allein von der Position halber.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Mai 2019)

Rex132 schrieb:


> So isses ja, wenn, dann muss man Angst haben einen Kurzem auf der Soundkarte zu bekommen, wenn man diese ein wenig bewegt, da die Lamellen des CPU Kühlers keinen mm mehr entfernt sind..


Einfach eine kleine Pappe dazwischen legen. Wenn 1mm Platz ist, ist alles gut.



Rex132 schrieb:


> Ich überleg die ganze Zeit, ob man nicht aus nem guten Lüfter so einen PCI Lüfter baun könnte.


Das hatte ich auch schon mal vor, dann sollte es aber einer über zwei Slotblendenbreite sein. Da hilft nur basteln und ausprobieren


----------



## Rex132 (27. Mai 2019)

das mit der Soundkarte muss ich mal überlegen., vll kommtse auch ganz weg. Die Creative sind sowieso nichtmehr das was sie mal waren meiner Meinung nach.

Jep, 2 Slots schweben mir da auch vor. Sonen dünnen Lüfter von Noctua zb und dann drunter nen Kasten der die Wärme rausführt. An sowas mach ich mich mal die Tage zum konstruiern. Ich melde mich bzgl dem sobald ich konkret was vorliegen hab.

Grüße und vielen Dank für die ganzen Tipps bis jetzt.


----------



## ninp (28. Mai 2019)

Fazit wäre dann wohl, zusätzlich zum hinteren auspustenden Lüfter oben per zusätzlichem Lüfter zu entlüften bringt es nicht. 

Aber ich finde es schwer zu verstehen das ein Lüfter hinter den PCIe-Slots so einen krassen einfluss haben soll. Ich glaube deine Messwerte natürlich, ich finde es aber schwer nachvollziehbar technisch. Gerade weil die Wärme ja zu seite und oben geht und unter der Grafikkarte abgesaugt wird. Auch ist das Luftvolumen sicher nicht besonders groß das durch die Slots raus geht. Wie erklärt ihr euch das?


----------



## ninp (28. Mai 2019)

@interessierterUser:

Sehr interessant finde ich den Fan bei dir neben den PCI-Slotblechen da er einfach besser zu montieren ist. Ich kann durch viele PCIe-Karten leider auch gar keinen Lüfter an den PCIe-Slots anbringen. 

Welchen Lüfter hast du da verwendet? Da es bisher nicht erwähnt wurde, wie stark war der Nutzen dieses Lüfters bei dir? Ist das auch zu empfehlen?

Nochmal: Gemeint ist der kleine LED-Fan an denmhochkantigen Mesh-Teil des Gehäuses, nicht der 14cm Lüfter und auch nicht der Fan direkt hinter den PCIe-Slots.
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...tau-durch-grafikkarte-slotblenden_luefter.jpg


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Mai 2019)

ninp schrieb:


> @interessierterUser:
> 
> Sehr interessant finde ich den Fan bei dir neben den PCI-Slotblechen da er einfach besser zu montieren ist. Ich kann durch viele PCIe-Karten leider auch gar keinen Lüfter an den PCIe-Slots anbringen.


Das ist ein 60mm Noiseblocker Lüfter, der war noch übrig. Der ist an der Netzteilsteuerung des BeQuiet DPP 550W angeschlossen und dient mir als optische Rückmeldung, ob das Netzteil heiß wird. Der bringt kaum etwas, das ist nur Spielkram. Aber man hört ihn nicht und ein bischen der warmen Luft der Grafikkarte transportiert er raus. Es sind 400W Abwärme, die zum Teil an der GTX 980TI abfallen
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XR1 ab €' '5,18 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rex132 (28. Mai 2019)

Mich wundert es auch, dass die Lüfter oben eher einen negativen Effekt haben, Ich dachte immer das bringt was, im Gegenteil. Was auch interessant ist, seitdem diese weg sind , bleibt der Deckel kalt. Die warme Luft steigt scheinbar nicht von selber hoch sondern geht nach hinten zum ausblasenden Lüfter. Ich glaube man muss sich von dem Gedanken verabschieden, dass warme Luft von selber wandert und steigt. Das mag physikalisch stimmen, aber in einem belüfteten Gehäuse wird jeder noch so schwache Lüfter die Richtung bestimmen und nicht die Physik.

Frag mich nicht, wieso der PCI Lüfter so einen Einfluss hat. Fakt ist nur, es kommt unter Last richtig heiss da raus. Deutlich wärmer als beim oberen Lüfter. Der Lüfter hinter den PCI Slots erwischt die warme Luft scheinbar direkt am Ursprung, was denke ich der Grund für den Temperaturunterschied ist.

ah und als Nachtrag. Hab nen Karton zwischen den vorderen Lüftern bis durch hinter den CPU Kühler gesteckt zum testen. Das bringt bei mir garnichts, nicht ein müdes Grad. Die Graka heizt sich schneller auf kams mir so vor, pendelte sich aber auf den selben Endwert ein wie vorher.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Mai 2019)

Rex132 schrieb:


> ...Ich glaube man muss sich von dem Gedanken verabschieden, dass warme Luft von selber wandert und steigt. Das mag physikalisch stimmen, aber in einem belüfteten Gehäuse wird jeder noch so schwache Lüfter die Richtung bestimmen und nicht die Physik.


Die Auftriebskraft ist minimal. Es geht um wenige Grad Temperatur und eine geringe Höhe. Schornsteine sind Meter hoch und in Kaminen reden wird über mehrere hundert Grad heiße Abgase. Da zieht es dann ein bisschen. Im Gehäuse definieren die Lüfter, was passiert.



Rex132 schrieb:


> ...Frag mich nicht, wieso der PCI Lüfter so einen Einfluss hat. Fakt ist nur, es kommt unter Last richtig heiss da raus. Deutlich wärmer als beim oberen Lüfter. Der Lüfter hinter den PCI Slots erwischt die warme Luft scheinbar direkt am Ursprung, was denke ich der Grund für den Temperaturunterschied ist.


Im normalen Spielebetreib wird Deine CPU 50W Abwärme haben, die Grafikkarte 200W. Und die Abwärme muss raus. Die Grafikkarte quirlt aber die Luft in der geschlossenen Ecke Mainboard zu Grafikkarte nur um und die Luft wird mehrfach durch die Grafikkarte gezogen. Dabei erwärmt sie sich immer  mehr. Der Lüfter in den Slotblende zieht genau diese warme Luft raus. Ich war auch erstaunt, dass es bei mir soviel gebracht hat.



Rex132 schrieb:


> ...ah und als Nachtrag. Hab nen Karton zwischen den vorderen Lüftern bis durch hinter den CPU Kühler gesteckt zum testen. Das bringt bei mir garnichts, nicht ein müdes Grad. Die Graka heizt sich schneller auf kams mir so vor, pendelte sich aber auf den selben Endwert ein wie vorher.


Bevor ich den Slotblenden Lüfte hatte, hatte es die CPU merklich gekühlt, mit dem Lüfter ist es kaum messbar. 

Dann hast Du doch jetzt eine Lösung. Wenn Dir etwas schönes zu Lüfter und Befestigung eingefallen ist, mach bitte ein Foto davon.


----------



## Rex132 (28. Mai 2019)

Ich hab nen 92 mm Be quiet bestellt, der hinten stehend in die Innenseite kommt. Der passt gerade so rein, wenn ich ihn auf dem Netzteil aufstehen lass. Ich werd mir aber noch Gedanken machen zum PCI Lüfter wie die kaufbaren und mach min ne Skizze die ich dann hier poste.


----------



## Rex132 (28. Mai 2019)

So, da wäre mal die Skizze. Im Endeffekt eine einfache Konstruktion, vorzugsweise wohl aus 1-2 mm PVC oder sowas. Verbindungen würden sich anbieten zu kleben. Den Lüfter kann man zb dann mit Holzschrauben einschrauben, oder auch Gewindebuchsen einkleben und damit verschrauben, da gäbs viele Möglichkeiten. Als Halter am PCI Platz dienen alte PCI Blechabdeckungen, wobei die untere ein großes Loch braucht, damit die Luft auch raus kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vll find ich die Zeit und bau das. Rein fachlich dürfte nichts schwieriges dabei sein. Einfacher wärs wenn man ne Säge hätte wie zb ne kleine Kreissäge, mit der man ne PVC Platte ordentlich bearbeiten kann.
was noch eine Überlegung wert wäre, ob man die Innenfläche des Gehäuses schräg machen sollte oder ob das dem Lüfter egal ist ob er an eine gerade Wand oder eine Schräge bläst und dann nach draussen geleitet wird.


----------



## ninp (28. Mai 2019)

Ich habe nochmal eine ganz dumme Frage. Wie merkt man eigentlich das man einen Wärmestau im Gehäuse hat und man mehr entlüften sollte?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Mai 2019)

ninp schrieb:


> Ich habe nochmal eine ganz dumme Frage. Wie merkt man eigentlich das man einen Wärmestau im Gehäuse hat und man mehr entlüften sollte?


Du erkennst es daran, dass Deine Komponenten wie CPU und GPU über Stunden immer wärmer werden und daran, dass die ausgeblasene Luft sehr warm ist. Alles bis 5°C wärmer als Umgebungstemperatur kann man als gute Belüftung bezeichnen, ist die austretende Luft wärmer und werden Komponenten zu warm, sollte man auch an die Gehäusebelüftung denken.

Das Ziel ist in der Regel, einen leisen PC zu bekommen. Alle Lüfter auf 12V zu stellen macht es zwar kühl, aber unerträglich laut. Darum optimiert man und zu einem guten Komprimiss müssen auch Gehäuselüfter mit in die Betrachtung integriert werden. Denn wenn es im Gehäuse erstmal 50°C warm ist, dann bringt der beste CPU-Kühler nix mehr.


----------



## ninp (28. Mai 2019)

Also unter last ist die Luft schon recht warm die bei mir ausgeblasen wird. 

Ich habe gerade mal ein Thermometer mit Sensor oben auf Höhe des CPU-Kühlers gehängt.  Im Gehäuse, an diesen Sensor, komme ich bei 22° Raum auf 27°-28° beim Zocken (also kein Stresstest, sondern normale Zock-Auslastung). Das wäre dann demnach ja noch ok. Mein 14cm Fan hinten läuft allerdings dabei schon auf ca. 950rpm. Vorne laufen die beiden 14cm auf 700rpm.  Das Gehäuse ist ein Fractal R5.

Hört sich das ok an oder sollte man was ändern?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Mai 2019)

ninp schrieb:


> Hört sich das ok an oder sollte man was ändern?


Das hört sich gut an und als erster Schritt hilft es schon, die Slotblenden zu entfernen, Dann hat man natürlich ein "Loch" im Gehäuse. Auch die vordere Tür zu öffnen bringt eine Menge. Das kann man an den wenigen heißen Tag im Jahr machen


----------



## Krautmausch (29. Mai 2019)

Rex132 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wär es nicht effektiver, von hinten frische Luft rein zu blasen, statt zu versuchen die warme Luft nach unten abzusaugen und womöglich noch der Grafikkarte frische Luft, die von vorn kommt, zu stehlen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Mai 2019)

Krautmausch schrieb:


> Wär es nicht effektiver, von hinten frische Luft rein zu blasen, statt zu versuchen die warme Luft nach unten abzusaugen und womöglich noch der Grafikkarte frische Luft, die von vorn kommt, zu stehlen?


Auch das kann eine total gute Idee sein. Wie immer heißt es "AUSPROBIEREN", es ist leider so, Systeme sind geometrisch zu unterschiedlich. Ich habe z.B. unten einen Lüfter im Fractal R5, der sehr gut mit der 310mm langen GTX 980TI harmoniert, weil der Lüfter komplett unterhalb der Grafikkarte ist. Zusammen mit kürzeren Grafikkarten ist ein unterer Lüfter oft kontraproduktiv. Etc.

Es hilft immer nur selber zu optimieren. Und wenn Du direkt unter der Grafikkarte kühle Lüft einbläst, sollte dann aber oben ein weiterer Lüfter ausblasend sein. Ich wollte mir auch mal einen Luftkanal bauen, der vom vorderen unteren Lüfter bis zu den Grafikkartenlüfter geht, so dass die Karte immer frische Luft bekommt. War mir dann zuviel Arbeit und der Lüfter in der Slotblende hat alle Wärmeprobleme bei mir gelöst.


----------



## ninp (29. Mai 2019)

Hat mal jemand probiert den Lüfter in der Seitewand auf höhe der Grafikkarte ausblasend(!) zu montieren? Mir fehlt leider ein weiterer Fan zum testen., sonst hätte ich das gleich mal probiert. In den meisten Tests wird der ja einblasend benutzt (mal mehr, mal weniger prositiv). 

Hat das vielleicht einen ähnlich positiven effekt wie der Lüfter hinter der Slotblende?


----------



## Rex132 (30. Mai 2019)

Wäre auch ein Versuch wert. Ich würde da ganz ehrlich, wenn das Case es hergibt (was sehr oft geht), den Noctua 200 mm Lüfter installieren. Bei mir geht das allerdings aus einem Grund nicht. Mein PC steht auf dem Tisch rechts von mir und ich will mir nicht die Luft vors Gesicht bzw an den Bildschirm blasen (Staub etc)


----------



## Rex132 (3. Juni 2019)

Ich wollte mich auch noch melden. Lüfter ist ja drin. Stehend vorerst. Temps sind minimal schlechter als bei der Aussenvariante, aber dafür ist er ordentlich verbaut. Ich werde künftig darauf achten ein größeres Gehäuse zu kaufen, wo mehr freie PCI Slots bei nem ATX Board drunter sind. 2-3 mehr könnte man schön Lüfter reinbaun.
Großes Danke an der Stelle u.a. an InteressierterUser für den Tipp, die Luft da unten abzusaugen.


----------



## Krautmausch (3. Juni 2019)

Wie groß ist der Temperaturunterschied zu vorher ohne Lüfter? Hast du den Lüfter schonmal umgedreht? Ich hab nämlich immernoch den Eindruck, damit würde der Grafikkarte eher frische Luft abgesaugt als alte Luft, bzw. dass Frischluftzufuhr von hinten noch wirksamer wäre (auch wenn in dem Bereich eher die Abluft des Netzteils herumgeistert, aber so irre warm ist die ja nicht).


----------



## RubySoho (3. Juni 2019)

Zu deinem ersten Bild:
Der untere lüfter vorne dreht sich nicht, und wenn ich nicht schiele blasen beide front lüfter nach aussen....edit:ok, ich schiele....


----------



## Rex132 (3. Juni 2019)

Also ich kann getrost sagen, dass ich keine kalte Luft der Graka damit absauge. Im Spielebetrieb kommt es aus dem 92 mm richtig heiss raus. Deutlich wärmer als oben aus dem 120iger hinterm CPU. Das war zuerst auch meine Befüchtung, aber die kalte Luft geht zuerst von vorn durch die Graka und dann bei dem Lüfter wieder raus.
Reinblasen halte ich für nicht sinnvoll, da ich den Lüfter in erster Linie habe um die Hitze hinten wegzubringen und ein Hochsteigen zum CPU Kühler zu vermeiden. Temperaturunterschied beim 92 mm Lüfter zu vorher ohne ca 6-7 Grad auf GPU und CPU! Aussenlüfter testweise, so wie bei Interessierter User warens knapp 9 Grad an GPU und CPU. Mich wundert das ebenfalls enorm, aber scheinbar geht die Luft dahin wo man sie hinbläst, egal ob nach oben oder unten.

Netzteil halte ich für den wenigsten Faktor. Das ist ein 850W Seasonic Gold, das wird lauwarm, mehr nicht. Chinaböller könnten evtl mehr Hitze produziern, glaub ich aber auch nicht. Zumal der Kühlkreislauf ja von unten nach hinten geht davon.

@ Ruby: Das hatte ich gesagt, dass der vordere untere Lüfter testweise abgeschaltet war, läuft inzwischen wieder. Hatte nicht mehr Y Kabel hier.
Beide vorderen Lüfter blasen ein, nicht aus. Sieht man eigentlich recht deutlich an der Halterung bzw an der Schrift


----------



## Krautmausch (3. Juni 2019)

Rex132 schrieb:


> Mich wundert das ebenfalls enorm, aber scheinbar geht die Luft dahin wo man sie hinbläst, egal ob nach oben oder unten.



Es wurde ja schon mehrfach nachgewiesen, dass Wärmekonvektion keine Rolle mehr spielt, sobald überhaupt ein Lüfter für einen gerichteten Luftstrom sorgt. Man könnte sein Gehäuse auch von oben nach unten durchblasen, wenn das von Lüfterpositionen und Staubfiltern her Sinn ergäbe.

Was mir gerade noch durch den Kopf ging: Je nach Positionierung der Anschlüsse und angeschlossener Kabel am Heck wäre es dir vielleicht möglich, trotz Soundkarte den Absauger zu verwenden, wenn du ihn außen und in einem gewissen Winkel rotiert montierst, so dass er zwischen den Kabeln sitzt und nur ungenutzte Anschlüsse blockiert. Aber der Vorschlag steht und fällt wie gesagt mit der Position der Kabel hinten. Und du musst ihn natürlich auch außen montiert haben wollen.


----------



## Rex132 (3. Juni 2019)

Hatte ich zum testen so gehabt, aber ich hab ihn lieber im Gehäuse drin. Auch wenn aussen der Lüfter ein 120 mm und kein 92 mm war und somit die Temp noch gut 2 Grad drücken konnte. Wieich eh gesagt hab, werd ich beim nächsten Gehäuse auf mehr PCI Slots achten. Da würde man sich deutlich leichter tun mit der Abluft.
Die Soundkarte nutze ich übrigens immernoch. Die hab ich in den mini PCI zwischen CPU Kühler und Graka gesteckt. Knapp aber geht


----------



## Krautmausch (3. Juni 2019)

Rex132 schrieb:


> Wieich eh gesagt hab, werd ich beim nächsten Gehäuse auf mehr PCI Slots achten. Da würde man sich deutlich leichter tun mit der Abluft.



Wird schwierig, da Gehäuse mit mehr als acht Slots Einhörner sind und auch das Mainboard die Position von Grafikkarte und dementsprechend Lüfter so vorgibt, dass du alle Mainboardsteckplätze unter der Grafikkarte blockieren wirst. Bestenfalls gewinnst du einen Slot, um einen 120mm-Lüfter montieren zu können, aber auch der wird alle Steckplätze blockieren (sofern du nicht anfängst, mit Riserkabeln rum zu basteln).



Rex132 schrieb:


> Die Soundkarte nutze ich übrigens immernoch. Die hab ich in den mini PCI zwischen CPU Kühler und Graka gesteckt. Knapp aber geht



Gut zu wissen. Ich persönlich ärgere mich immer über Lösungen, für die man an anderer Stelle Abstriche machen muss.


----------



## Rex132 (3. Juni 2019)

Des is ein guter Einwand. Ich dachte, wenn ich ein Gehäuse kaufe mit zb 9 PCI Slots statt mit 7 jetzt , dass ich dann mehr Platz hab zwischen Netzteil und Board. Kann jetzt aber auf Anhieb garned sagen, ob es dann da wo anders scheitert. Möglich wäre das Corsair 750D zb.
edit: Hab mir das Grad mal nochmal angesehn auf dem Produktbild. Normal darfs da nichts geben. 2 Slots gewinnst halt, das sind knapp 35 mm bzw eben dann ein 120iger Lüfter statt eines 92igers.

Kann ich nachvollziehen. Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass der Unterschied jetzt nichtmehr soo gwaltig ist bei nem guten Board. Hatte auch den Soundchip des 370-F getestet ohne die Soundblaster Z, das ist auch kein Weltuntergang. Da hat sich viel getan glaube ich. Früher konnte man nen Soundchip vom Board kaum mit gutem Headset nutzen.


----------



## Krautmausch (3. Juni 2019)

Rex132 schrieb:


> 2 Slots gewinnst halt, das sind knapp 35 mm bzw eben dann ein 120iger Lüfter statt eines 92igers.



Das schon, aber das ATX-Mainboard hat weiterhin nur 7 Steckplätze, also blockiert der Lüfter weiterhin alles unter der Grafikkarte, du bekommst halt nur eine größere Ausführung rein.

An Grafikkartenkühlung kann man eh verzweifeln. Heiße Eisen produzieren doppelt so viel Abwärme wie die meisten CPUs, und trotzdem muss man sich mit so popeligen 2-Slot-Kühlern mit 10mm dicken Zwergenlüftern herum ärgern, während der Prozessor von einem 1-Kilogramm-Kühlturm mit Pushpull versorgt wird. Eigentlich wäre es an der Zeit, die ATX-Geometrie gänzlich zu überdenken, aber dafür ist die Industrie zu sehr darauf eingefahren.


----------



## Rex132 (3. Juni 2019)

jep, so isses.

Das hab ich mir auch schonmal gedacht. Genaugenommen hat der Dark Rock Pro 4 sogar über ein Kilo 

Ich weis es auch nicht. Ne moderne starke Grafikkarte kostet genausoviel wie CPU und Board zusammen, aber die Kühlung ist hier scheinbar völlig egal. Auch macht eine Graka teilweise deutlich mehr Lärm als ein 15€ CPU Kühler. Warum hier nichts passiert ist mehr als fraglich. Ich schätze vorallem weil einfach kein Platz da ist auf nem ATX Board.
Man könnte auch Push Pull auf ner Graka machen mit aufgestellten 80 mm Lüftern und passendem Kühler. Nur dann wär die Graka 100 mm dick und könnte nirgens mehr verbaut werden. Und Wasserkühlung mit Mini Radiator weis ja jeder, dass das nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist.
Obwohl eine Grafikkarte mit serienmäßig sowas wie dem Morpheus ja schon ein Fortschritt wäre. Aber nein, wir bezahlen 1200€ für eine RTX 2080ti mit 1€ Chinalüftern und Spulenfiepen, dass die Ohren pfeifen. So läuft das 

Schwierig isses. Mit PCI Riser kann man theoretisch auch viel machen, aber das soll ja Leistung kosten, was natürlich auch wieder niemand will.


----------



## Krautmausch (3. Juni 2019)

Rex132 schrieb:


> Obwohl eine Grafikkarte mit serienmäßig sowas wie dem Morpheus ja schon ein Fortschritt wäre.



Und dann braucht sie auch wieder fünf Slots (auch wenn im Gegenzug dann wenigstens die Kühlleistung stimmt). Deswegen sag ich, dass ATX eigentlich nicht mehr funktioniert. Ich weiß nicht, wie es besser gemacht werden könnte, aber mit den Beschränkungen von PCI-Kartendimensionen kommen wir an die Grenze des machbaren und praktischen, wenn man sich nicht die halbe Erweiterbarkeit seines PCs verrammeln will.


----------



## Rex132 (3. Juni 2019)

So isses ja.


----------

